# My Wife has changed



## Callboy (Mar 19, 2011)

I am tormenting myself recently as my wife has changed a lot over the last while. She is in her mid forties and has gone back to college which I give her a lot of credit for. The issue is that over the past few months she has really changed the way she dresses. She is very good looking and has a great body. She has started wearing super tight jeans and revealing tops.When she goes to the gym she wears very very revealing clothes that leaves absolutely nothing to the imagination. I have mentioned that her gym clothes bother me but she dosnt seems to care. Sometimes we meet men in town that recognize her from the gym and it brothers me. 
Also a bigger issue for me is that we have practically no sex life. Maybe once a month , only after I practically beg for it. Now I have noticed that in the middle of the night when she thinks I am sleeping she masturbates. She denies she does it.She shows no affection towards me. 
I am so bothered by all this I cant sleep. Am I beginning to lose her? I just love her so much. We have wonderful kids .We get time together, dinner, movies etc. I am so afraid that she is moving away from me. I started to go to a gym at work. I can loose about 20 lbs so I am hoping this may help. I feel totally dejected , lonely and worried over all this. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Face it: she wants a new boy toy to go with her new look.


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

She's growing apart from you. You will need to figure out what's in her mind. Did she ever complain about some certain things all the time?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

Have you asked her why she's not interested right now? If she is actually masturbating, then I would imagine that she's still interested in sex and hasn't lost her drive completely. Is it possible that she's just gotten bored with the routine and is looking to spice things up but is afraid to share that with you because she's afraid you'll say no? Maybe you can go to an adult bookstore and find a very lightly erotic game to play, just to introduce the idea of sex as play to spice things up.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Is there any signs of her having an affair? Have you talked to her about your sex life issues? I think you should be quite concerned, yes.

C


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

C your wife has embarked on a new direction in her life and that always changes a person. How can you share in her new adventures and avoid sitting on the sidelines, by making her college adventure something that you both share. 

Invite yourself into her new experiences. Do you know what classes she is taking, can you meet her on campus for lunch, take in a campus event together. Can you take up a new hobbie together. The best way to handle this may be to carve out new experiences together. That is the best way to stay bonded, stay involved in new things together get to know what she is doing in school.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chrissy47 (Jul 14, 2015)

You need to reconnect with her. spoil her with attention and compliments, tell her she is the greatest, from the bottom of you heart. Make her believe you think she is the greatest women alive! Don't be jealous of her new outfits, compliment her, be on her side and part of her growth. She will realize how important your relationship is, you'll see.:smile2:


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ugh...
Zombie thread.


----------



## x598 (Nov 14, 2012)

tom67 said:


> Ugh...
> Zombie thread.


maybe so.....but i bet the OP is divorced.


----------



## straightshooter (Dec 27, 2015)

From what you described she is either already involved with another man or is trying to be.

You have enough red flags there to start snooping and do not tell her or confront her yet. If it is bothering you enough to post here, trust your gut.

If in addition to what you posted she is living with her phone with her at all times, coming home late or leaving early, that is added concern. And if she is shaving or grooming her vagina differently, then you are ready to be a matador there are so many red flags.

So what can you do

(1) pop into the gym unannounced and see if she has a boy toy she is "working out " with or if she is even at the gym.
(2) when she gets home from the gym, check to see that her "workout" clothes have perspiration in them or if she has "lingerie" in her gym bag.
(3) put a VAR in her car, and you will know in less than 72 hours if you have a problem
(4) get copies of your phone bills and see if there are any strange phone numbers that keep popping up many times.

That is just a starter.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

x598 said:


> maybe so.....but i bet the OP is divorced.


haha.

Hopefully he comes back... I'd like to know how he found out she was cheating. I bet she told him I'm not in love with you anymore and need to move out.... to her new man's house.


----------

